# Alterung und die Folgen. Wie geht ihr damit um?



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

Ab wann und wie macht sich die Alterung bei euch bemerkbar?

Ich bin jetzt etwas über 30 Jahre alt und muss zugeben, dass ich mich mit dem physischen Prozess des Alterns nicht wirklich anfreunden kann. Als Sportler ist es natürlich der größte Albtraum zu sehen, dass man sich nach und nach von seinen Bestwerten entfernt, wenngleich ich davon noch nicht zu viel merke. Müsste die 100m mal wieder auf Zeit laufen... Ob ich immer noch an der 10 kratze oder mittlerweile an der 15?  

Was beschäftigt euch bezüglich der Alterung? Sind es vielleicht ganz andere Dinge?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

Na ja, komplexe Systeme neigen halt dazu zu altern. 
Ich bin jetzt 50 und muss letztendlich damit leben, genauso wie meine Frau, die auch 50 ist.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, komplexe Systeme neigen halt dazu zu altern.
> Ich bin jetzt 50 und muss letztendlich damit leben, genauso wie meine Frau, die auch 50 ist.


Dass man damit leben muss, ist schon klar. Wollte hier niemanden zum Selbstmord motivieren.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Ich bin 45. Mit 30 Jahren war ich noch deutlich fitter. Und mein Stoffwechsel schneller.
Was aber auch u.a. daran liegt das ich keine Schilddrüse mehr habe. Und (fehlendes) Training ist es auch.
Man kann auch im hohen Alter noch relativ fit sein.
Natürlich wird man dann nicht mehr seine Bestwerte schaffen die man mit 20 Jahren erreicht hat.
Aber ich überlege mir zukünftig dahingehend zu trainieren das ich regelmäßig ein Sportabzeichen mache.
Früher in der Schule habe ich immer sehr gerne Leichtathletik gemacht und immer eine Ehrenurkunde mit nach Hause gebracht. Ansonsten ist man so jung wie man sich fühlt. Lernen tut man eh das ganze Leben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

Ich bin zwar kein Sportler - nie gewesen - , aber auch mit meinen 35 Lenzen fällt mir natürlich auf, dass ich Dinge nicht mehr so gut wegstecke wie früher. Seien es die Nachwirkungen eines bierseligen Abends, sei es wenig Schlaf oder auch stressige Phasen (ob auf Arbeit oder im Ehrenamt), die einem wenig Zeit zum Erholen lassen.

Aber nun, was soll man machen? Einerseits plagen die meisten Leute aus meinem Freundeskreis ja mehr oder minder die gleiche Dinge, also gestaltet man die Freizeit einfach ein bisschen anders. Generell geht halt nicht mehr alles immer so spontan wie früher. Wobei da natürlich auch das Vollzeitberufsleben ohnehin schon länger mit bedacht werden muss. Die Wochenenden müssen mittlerweile nunmal mehr zum Erholen eingeplant werden, denn für Halli-Galli.

Viel schlimmer finde ich aber eigentlich die mentale Alterung... obwohl ich mich lange Peter-Pan-mäßig dagegen gesträubt habe, "erwachsen" zu sein, kann ich es mittlerweile auch vor mir selbst nicht mehr verleugnen  Wobei das ja nicht heißt, dass ich mir alle klischeehaften Werte und Ziele (Familiengründung, Eigenheim, you name it) zu eigen machen muss


----------



## doedelmeister (8. Mai 2021)

Bin Anfang 30 und man merkt halt schon körperlich manchmal das man keine 20 mehr ist.  Muss halt wirklich regelmässig Sport machen, weil mir sonst der Rücken wehtut. Und hab jetzt gerade in Homeofficezeit auch ein unschönen kleinen Bauch bekommen.

Ansonsten Rest interessiert mich net so sehr. Wenn die Haare irgendwann net mehr vernünftig aussehen wird halt kurz oder Glatze rasiert, mit Bart wird das bei mir auch gut aussehen.
Wenn mich sonst was Äußerliches zu sehr stören sollte, hätte ich auch keine Probleme das in nem gewissen Rahmen auch korrigieren zu lassen.

Ansonsten fühle ich mich mental in den 30igern besser als früher. Bin in vielen Situationen einfach souveräner, erfahrener und selbstsicherer. Ich weiss was ich kann und wert bin und hab keine Egoprobleme mehr. Sprich wenn nötig kann ich auch zurückstecken oder im Gegenteil das ich die Selbstsicherheit habe auch aufn Tisch zu hauen wenn mich was stört und das in ner ruhigen und selbstbewussten Form.

Wenn ich mir Leute in meinem Alter teils anschaue, wie manche träge und satt sind und auch teilweise schon "alt" aussehen, denke ich hab mich noch gut gehalten


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Sportler - nie gewesen - , aber auch mit meinen 35 Lenzen fällt mir natürlich auf, dass ich Dinge nicht mehr so gut wegstecke wie früher. Seien es die Nachwirkungen eines bierseligen Abends, sei es wenig Schlaf oder auch stressige Phasen (ob auf Arbeit oder im Ehrenamt), die einem wenig Zeit zum Erholen lassen.


Alkohol vertrage ich kaum noch. Was bei mir aber auch noch mit an Medis liegt.
Deswegen lasse ich den ganz weg. Weil es mir am nächsten Tag immer beschissen geht.
Selbst wenn ich nur 3 Bier trinke.



doedelmeister schrieb:


> Ansonsten Rest interessiert mich net so sehr. Wenn die Haare irgendwann net mehr vernünftig aussehen wird halt kurz oder Glatze rasiert, mit Bart wird das bei mir auch gut aussehen.
> Wenn mich sonst was Äußerliches zu sehr stören sollte, hätte ich auch keine Probleme das in nem gewissen Rahmen auch korrigieren zu lassen.


Würde ich Haarausfall bekommen, wovon ich aktuell nicht ausgehe, dann würde ich auch alles wegrasieren.
Aber meine Haare sind teilweise grau. An den Schläfen und vorne etwas.
Das stört mich aber nicht und meine Frau auch nicht. Welche auch schon paar graue Haare hat.
Dazu fällt mir gerade dieses Lied ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YV8erYgYfw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2021)

Ich stehe inzwischen auch am anderen Ende der 20er, im Dezember ist bei mir die 3 vorne. Körperlich merke ich das allerdings bislang nicht wirklich. Abgesehen von den besorgniserregend groß werdenden Geheimratsecken (ich hatte früher sehr volles Haar, das trifft einen hart.)

Aber abgeshen von dieser kosmetischen Unzulänglichkeit bin ich körperlich recht fit - Gedanken mache ich mir um was ganz was anderes, nämlich um die Tatsache, dass ich mit Ende 20 immernoch nicht weiß, wohin mit dem Leben.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

@Two-Face : ohne dir Nahe treten zu wollen... ich dachte du wärst schon deutlich älter.
Was aber nicht negativ gemeint ist sondern als Bezeugung einer Art Reife in deinen Beiträgen. 
Aber so kann man sich täuschen wenn man nur das Geschriebene von Menschen liest.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (8. Mai 2021)

Ich werde 50 und es ist mir wumpe.
Dass ich nicht mehr rumhüpfe wie mit 20 ist schade aber dafür muss ich nicht mehr 40 Jahre schuften. 
Solange ich zwei mal im Jahr meinen Fahrradurlaub machen kann und meine tägliche Strecke zur Arbeit mit dem Rad schaffe habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Alter.
Sollte es irgendwann nicht mehr klappen wird der Fußgänger mit dem Elektromobil aus dem Weg gehupt. Denn dann bin ich alt und habe nicht die Zeit auf langsame Fußgänger zu warten. 😁
Auch die ganzen Trends mach ich nicht mehr mit. Ich bin zu stur um Youtuber als Beruf zu sehen und *Gulasch bringt mir auch keiner mehr bei. 
Auf Arbeit kann ich mittlerweile auch sagen dass ich für bestimmte Sachen zu alt bin. 🤷

Wie du siehst, ich nehme es mit Humor. Insofern ist alt werden ein individuelles Problem.
Das Leben ist zu kurz für ein langes Gesicht.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2021)

Also ich bin nun bald 38 jahre auf dieser wunderschönen Welt, diese gingen nicht folgenfrei an mir vorbei, diverse Knochenbrüche, einige Narben, der Bart wird langsam grau...ja, nicht zu vergessen, drei Töchter tragen wahrscheinlich maßgeblich zum Verschleiß bei... 

Meine Medikation bei der nicht aufzuhaltenden midlife crisis lautet weniger Sport, aber mehr Hopfensmoothie....

Vor einigen Jahren bin ich hobbymäßig noch sehr viel Rad gefahren, mittlerweile stehe ich dann doch lieber auf dem SUP, Golf weckt mittlerweile auch ein gesteigertes Interesse, ebenso Schach und E-Sport sind attraktive Sportarten in Bezug zu Verausgabung auf körperlicher Ebene...

Aber im Zweifel einen Hopfensmoothie mehr, Elektrolyte & so...ganz wichtig, viel trinken, sagt dir jeder Dokter bei erhöhter körperlicher Beanspruchung


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Früher in der Schule habe ich immer sehr gerne Leichtathletik gemacht und immer eine Ehrenurkunde mit nach Hause gebracht.


Das bedeutet, dass du als Kind nichts gerissen hast, aber weil man nett sein wollte, hat man dir trotzdem eine schicke Urkunde in die Hand gedrückt.   
Und ja -- ich hab auch solche Dinger bekommen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (8. Mai 2021)

Bin im 56ten Lebensjahr und finde es Klasse. Man ist deutlich gelassener und endeckt andere Freuden des Lebens ohne das Gefühl, getrieben zu sein.
Ich danke dem Universum für meine Robustheit 
Außerdem kommt mir da ein großer, deutscher Dichter in den Sinn: " Je älter ich werde, desto mehr Menschen gibt es, die mich am Arsche lecken können".
Gruß T.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Mai 2021)

Noch drei Jahre und vorn steht eine vier bei mir, gefühlt geht die Zeit seit 30 von Jahr zu Jahr schneller.
An meinen zwei kleinen Mädels seh ich das jeden Tag.
Mit 27 war ich noch fitter, müsste echt mal wieder was tun, wenn man nicht zu kaputt und faul von der Arbeit wäre.

Ich bin gelassener als noch vor 15 Jahren, was mir auch ganz gut tut, ich seh mit Freude zu wie die damals unter 18er nun Panik vor der 30 schieben...

Die Interessen sind eigentlich noch die selben nur die Partys sind weniger als früher, man kann auch nicht mehr so wie mit 20. Ich brauch heute 3 Tage anstatt einen zum erholen nach ner Fete.
Ansonsten machen alle das beste draus und das sollte man auch, schlieslich hat man nur das eine Leben.

"Jetzt sind wir die Alten Ace"
Johnny Rico, Starship Trooper, 1997


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass du als Kind nichts gerissen hast, aber weil man nett sein wollte, hat man dir trotzdem eine schicke Urkunde in die Hand gedrückt.
> Und ja -- ich hab auch solche Dinger bekommen.


Naja, ein bißchen Leistung musste man dafür schon erbringen. Einfach so hat man die nicht bekommen.  
Es gab auch noch Siegerurkunden die hat man für weniger Punkte bekommen.


----------



## HisN (8. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was beschäftigt euch bezüglich der Alterung?


Kotzen und der Jugend nachheulen. Wie sonst? *g*


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Mai 2021)

Die grau werdende Schläfe juckt mich nicht besonders. Sieht sogar ganz cool aus. 
Habe vermutlich noch so knappe 15-20 Jahre vor mir, bevor es sich oben lichtet.

Bin jetzt eigentlich wieder besser in Form als vor 2-3 Jahren und die Formkurve zeigt weiterhin nach oben. Nur wie gesagt, geht es spätestens mit 35 bergab. Man orientiert sich automatisch an den alten Leistungswerten. Wenn man dann nach und nach abbaut, obwohl man ordentlich reinhaut, ist das schon etwas, was am Ego kratzen könnte.

Mit 50 interessiert das einen natürlich nicht mehr, denn da hat man sich bereits seit guten 10 Jahren an den Zerfall gewöhnt. 

Mit dem Alkohol habe ich schon vor vielen Jahren aufgehört. Kann das Zeugs mittlerweile nicht einmal mehr Riechen. Wo man früher allein ne Kiste Bier über den Abend getrunken hat, möchte ich heute nicht einmal eine Flasche trinken.


----------



## pedi (9. Mai 2021)

mit dem alter beschäftige ich mich nicht, das kommt von selbst.
bin über 70 und fühl mich sauwohl. jahrgang 1951.
ich kenne viele, die teilweise 20 oder 30 jahre jünger sind als ich und jammern das kreuz tut weh, und dies und das wehwechen.
ich habe gärtner , zierpflanzen und danach landschaftsbau,  gelernt, und das war damals eine schufterei und viecherei, verglichen mit heute.
sport mach ich keinen (sport ist mord)
es kommt, wie es kommt ,so oder so. machen kansch nix.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was beschäftigt euch bezüglich der Alterung? Sind es vielleicht ganz andere Dinge?



Eigentlich nichts weil es nur ne Zahl ist, wird schwierig wenn der Ausgangspunkt für alles eine Zahl ist. Einfach das machen was man will und im jetzt leben. Pläne kann man haben und verfolgen aber man lebt im jetzt und nicht im "Damals hatte ich das, jetzt hab ich das". Damit lebt es sich viel leichter, nur als Tip.


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2021)

Ich bin bald 45 und mir gehts soweit ganz gut. Klar, der Bauch ist mehr geworden (liegt aber an meinem inneren Schweinehund und ich esse zu gerne) das Haar grauer und der Rücken krummer. Sicher, ich müsste mehr für die körperliche Fitness tun, aber die liebe Bequemlichkeit schlägt öfter zu als man denkt.

Früher hab ich 50-60km aufm Rad an der Elbe abgerissen. Hat viel Spaß gemacht und die Landschaft ist dazu wunderschön hier in Sachsen. Manchmal ging das sogar 2-3mal die Woche. Das fehlt und lang ists her...

Gruß


----------



## Leonidas_I (9. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Eigentlich nichts weil es nur ne Zahl ist, wird schwierig wenn der Ausgangspunkt für alles eine Zahl ist.


Alterung ist keine Zahl, sondern ein Prozess, dem niemand entfliehen kann. Das Alter ist eine irrelevante Zahl.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ab wann und wie macht sich die Alterung bei euch bemerkbar?


Ich weiß mehr
Bin gelassener
Verdiene mehr
Und brauch kaum noch arbeiten


jo ...altern ist echt ätzend


----------



## Olstyle (9. Mai 2021)

Im Moment freue ich mich gerade dass >30 mehr Geld UND mehr Zeit als mit Mitte 20 bedeuten kann. Abnutzungserscheinungen gibt es nur am Knie, aber das war traumatisch und nicht altersbedingt.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Alterung ist keine Zahl, sondern ein Prozess, dem niemand entfliehen kann. Das Alter ist eine irrelevante Zahl.



Ja aber es hat ja keine Bedeutung ob die Leistungen in deinem Fall schlechter werden. Du warst immer schlechter als jemand anderes und wirst es auch in Zukunft sein. Man hat ja kein Einfluss darauf, also keinen Kopf machen sondern einfach machen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Noch ein Ü50er hier.
Was soll ich sagen? Aus dem Sixpack ist ein Quadpack geworden, und das bleibt es auch, egal wie intensiv ich trainiere. Die Ausdauer ist reduziert, Verletzungen heilen langsamer. Das ist der beobachtbare, sachliche Teil.

Aber ich bin damit im Reinen. Es hilft, sich auf die Dinge zu konzentrieren, bei denen man gut dabei ist:
Ich schaffe es  immer noch, dreimal in der Woche meine 10 bis 15 Kilometer zu laufen, wenn auch nicht mehr in den Zeiten, die ich damals geschafft habe. Die Jungspunde im Dojo schlage ich durch Erfahrung und Geduld (Wobei das jetzt dank Covid auch schon wieder ein wenig her ist ...).

Der Rest ist Genetik. Graue Haare halten sich von meinen Kopf fern, im Bart taucht allerdings dann und wann eins auf - aber hey, damit wirkt man distinguiert! Ich werde auch regelmäßig auf Mitte bis Ende 30 geschätzt, das geht natürlich auch runter wie Butter. Außerdem passe ich damit altersmäßig wieder zu meiner Frau.  

Irgendwann in den nächsten zehn bis fünfzehn Jahren wird Etliches davon nicht mehr zutreffen. Dagegen kann man allerdings ohnehin nichts unternehmen, also nimmt man's, wie's kommt. Und wie @True Monkey schon ganz richtig schrieb: Die hierarchische und finanzielle Unabhängigkeit ist auch nichts, worüber man sich beschweren kann.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch ein Ü50er hier.
> Was soll ich sagen? Aus dem Sixpack ist ein Quadpack geworden, und das bleibt es auch, egal wie intensiv ich trainiere.


Peinlich.
Harvey Keitel hatte in _Bad Lieutenant_ auch mit Ü50 noch 'nen Sixpack. Trotz beachtlichem Bauchumfangs.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und wie @True Monkey schon ganz richtig schrieb: Die hierarchische und finanzielle Unabhängigkeit ist auch nichts, worüber man sich beschweren kann.


True Monkey kommt aber auch recht einfach an Freibier ran - ist wohl auch immer eine Sache es Berufs.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2021)

Ich (fast 36) muss zugeben mit den biologischen Folgen des Alterns bin ich bisher hervorragend zurechtgekommen - weil es glücklicherweise kaum welche gibt. Ich sehe/höre nahezu so gut wie mit 20, habe fast null körperliche Beschwerden (leichter Tinnitus, das wars) und das Riesenglück, offenbar vollständig gesund zu sein (das letzte Mal ernsthafter krank war ich mit 17 / Windpocken  ). Das einzige wo mans vielleicht merkt ist, dass der Kater nach einer eskalierten Party einige Stunden länger anhält als noch vor 15 Jahren. 

Ne ganz andere Geschichte ist die psychologische Seite - und da hat sich wirklich viel verändert. Man denkt anders über viele Dinge, vor allem wurde ich ruhiger auch da die Zeit gefühlt jetzt schon viel schneller verstreicht als vor 10 Jahren. Der Lockdown war eine gute Gelegenheit über viele Dinge nachzudenken wo einem sonst im Alltag einfach die Zeit dazu fehlt bzw. man ständig durch irgendwas abgelenkt wird. Vielleicht bin ich auch ein bisschen ein FOMO-Patient geworden, denn obwohl ich nicht behaupten kann eine schlechte Kindheit/Jugend gehabt zu haben gibt es doch einige Dinge die an mir vorbeigegangen sind. Mit 20 macht man sich keine Gedanken darüber weil das ganze weite Leben vor einem zu liegen scheint - wenn man Richtung 40 geht (wo viele Dinge einfach nicht mehr drin sind) stellt man aber ggf. doch fest dass man manche Chancen grundlos hat verstreichen lassen.

Ich sage immer auf die Frage was wäre dein Wunsch beim Flaschengeist: "New Game Plus". Mit den Erfahrungen die ich heute habe wieder bei 10 Jahren anfangen. Mein Gott wär das ein Spaß. Aber so funktionierts halt leider nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Mai 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> True Monkey kommt aber auch recht einfach an Freibier ran - ist wohl auch immer eine Sache es Berufs.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, dass du als Kind nichts gerissen hast, aber weil man nett sein wollte, hat man dir trotzdem eine schicke Urkunde in die Hand gedrückt.
> Und ja -- ich hab auch solche Dinger bekommen.


Nein, das war die Teilnehmerurkunde


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Noch ein Ü50er hier.
> Was soll ich sagen? Aus dem Sixpack ist ein Quadpack geworden, und das bleibt es auch, egal wie intensiv ich trainiere. Die Ausdauer ist reduziert, Verletzungen heilen langsamer. Das ist der beobachtbare, sachliche Teil.


Immer noch besser als ein einäugiges Monster oder der sagenumwobene Onepack  Ich bin Anfang 30er, mir fällt trotzdem auf, dass man sich mit dem Alter langsamer erholt. Sonst sehe ich keinen Unterschied. Ich kann die 100m immer noch in 12,3 Skunden laufen. Mehr als 2 Mal Sprinttraining in der Woche ist problematisch geworden (ich erhole mich nicht rechtzeitig). Ich laufe dazwischen lieber 30min am Stück, manchmal langsamer, manchmal schneller, je nachdem, wie es mir geht. Langes Joggen oder Marathone sind nicht mein Ding. Da gehe ich lieber Seil springen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ich bin damit im Reinen. Es hilft, sich auf die Dinge zu konzentrieren, bei denen man gut dabei ist:
> Ich schaffe es  immer noch,* dreimal in der Woche meine 10 bis 15 Kilometer zu laufen*, wenn auch nicht mehr in den Zeiten, die ich damals geschafft habe. Die Jungspunde im Dojo schlage ich durch Erfahrung und Geduld (Wobei das jetzt dank Covid auch schon wieder ein wenig her ist ...).


Hochachtung dir gegenüber! Man darf nicht nachlassen. Ab einem gewissen Alter (je nach Genetik bei einigen ab 25 bei anderen ab 36) muss man deutlich mehr tun.


----------



## taks (10. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was beschäftigt euch bezüglich der Alterung? Sind es vielleicht ganz andere Dinge?


Körperlich bin ich jetzt mit 30+ (gefühlt) besser beisammen als mit um die 20. Die Kater werden zwar schlimmer, dafür vertrage ich deutlich mehr als mit 20, obwohl ich weniger trinke ^^
Aber ich mache mir eher über die Pensionskasse Gedanken welche bei meiner Pensionierung vermutlich nicht mehr existiert. Oder wo ich mit meiner beruflichen Selbstständigkeit in 10 Jahre stehe. Aber so hat jeder seine Sorgen


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Gibts das Thema in ~10 Jahren noch? Dann steige ich gern mit ein 

Kann mich mit aktuell 36 Jahren jedenfalls über nichts beschweren


----------



## Hoppss (10. Mai 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> sport mach ich keinen (sport ist mord)


 ... für die Interessierten in der Runde: Das Zitat ist unvollständig, jedenfalls aus meiner Sicht:
 ... und Massensport ist Massenmord!
Natürlich keine Mißverständnisse ... Bewegung ist und bleibt selbstverständlich gesund!!
Ebenfalls natürlich: Auch virtuell schaffe ich machmal beim Daddeln hier uns da nicht mehr die Kurve ... abgesehen von echten 100m in 12,3 sec oder so ...
Dann muß mein Sohn oder meine Tochter für die Szene ran, da merkt man manchmal doch 20 -25 Jahre Unterschied.
Aber: Ich muß schon seit Jahren nicht mehr ins Büro ... genial viel Zeit und erstaunlich fit ... und einige meiner werktätigen Kollegen/Freunde, die noch aktiv sind, kommen nach 40-50 Jahren Sport kaum noch geordnet aus dem Sessel ... die Gelenke ...
Also mein Tipp, wer auch mit 60 oder 70 noch flott dabei sein will: Sportlich nichts übertreiben!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2021)

taks schrieb:


> Körperlich bin ich jetzt mit 30+ (gefühlt) besser beisammen als mit um die 20. Die Kater werden zwar schlimmer, dafür vertrage ich deutlich mehr als mit 20, obwohl ich weniger trinke ^^


Also bei mir gibt sich der körperliche Gesamtzustand zwischen 20 und 35 nicht viel - ich war in keine Alter irgendwie sportlich besonders fit. 
Aber zugegeben auch nie so unfit dass irgendetwas alltägliches mir Probleme gemacht hätte oder man mal mit Gepäck etwas strammer auf ne Almhütte hätte latschen können. Geht heute wie damals.

Aber was das trinken angeht? Nicht nur der Kater dauert länger, ich vertrage auch deutlich weniger als mit 20. Das liegt aber ganz simpel daran, dass ich heutzutage auch viel seltener/weniger trinke als damals. Mit 20 biste eigentlich jedes Wochenende auf irgendner Party gelandet und die waren selten nicht eskaliert - eigentlich im Nachhinein gesehen völlig unverantwortliches Trinken (mein Nickname kommt nicht von nix, der ist schon so alt...). Erstaunlich, dass nur einer der vielleicht 50 Nasen die da regelmäßig dabei waren tatsächlich ein Alkoholproblem bekommen hatte (aber zum Glück trocken ist).
Heute? Ohne Lockdown sieht man noch hier und da mal ein Bier aber viel viel weniger als früher. Daher ists nicht verwunderlich dass ich heute nachm Sixpack schon gut Kirmes in der Birne habe (ok, nach Definition ist das ja auch schon "Bingedrinking"), wo man früher locker das zwei bis dreifache gezogen hat.


----------



## Hoppss (10. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber was das trinken angeht? Nicht nur der Kater dauert länger, ich vertrage auch deutlich weniger als mit 20


Noch ein Tipp: Gefährlich! Inzwischen habe ich doch den einen Freund oder Bekannten, der die 70 oder 80 bereits überschritten hat .. bei allen wurde es altersmäßig erst problematisch, wenn man abends eine halbe Flasche Bier stehen ließ, weil man sie nicht mehr schaffte ... die Ausreden sind dann eher bizzarr ...
Und, wie heisst noch der alte Sponti-Spruch: Keine Macht den Drogen ... solange noch Bier im Keller ist ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2021)

Hoppss schrieb:


> bei allen wurde es altersmäßig erst problematisch, wenn man abends eine halbe Flasche Bier stehen ließ, weil man sie nicht mehr schaffte


Ich glaube wenn mir das passiert kannste nen Kranz bestellen.
Beide schon länger verstorbenen Großväter von mir waren noch wenige Tage vor ihrem Ableben (wo lange schon nichts mehr zu machen war bzw. rein palliativ) nicht willens, ihre Bierflasche herzugeben bevor sie nicht leergetrunken ist. Deren Willen/Sturheit habe ich definitiv geerbt. Ist häufig von großem Vorteil. Nicht immer.^^

...übrigens auch ein Vorteil höheren Alters: Man erkennt immer häufiger ausreichend früh, wann die Zeit ist mit unbeugsamem Willen etwas koste es wolle erreichen zu wollen und wann das eine verdammt schlechte Idee ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin 45. [...]
> Früher in der Schule habe ich immer sehr gerne Leichtathletik gemacht und immer eine Ehrenurkunde mit nach Hause gebracht. Ansonsten ist man so jung wie man sich fühlt. Lernen tut man eh das ganze Leben.


Sagt mal Jungs, ich glaube das Forum altert in Bezug auf die User echt mit, kann das sein? 🤭 Mir ist letztens auch aufgefallen, dass ich schon seit fast 10 Jahren hier angemeldet bin, konnte das kaum glauben.  Mir scheint, ich bin wesentlich ruhiger geworden wie früher als Teenie und die ersten hellen Haare auf dem Kopf tauchen auch schon auf 🥶
In Leichtathletik hab ich früher aber nie was gerissen, ich bekam auch nie so einen Wisch mit nach Hause.  Mein Rekord im Weitsprung lag bei 3,10 m oder so 😂


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> In Leichtathletik hab ich früher aber nie was gerissen, ich bekam auch nie so einen Wisch mit nach Hause.  Mein Rekord im Weitsprung lag bei 3,10 m oder so 😂


In Weitsprung hatte ich irgendwas bei 5m mit 16 Jahren.
Dann waren noch 800m und 1000m meine Paradedisziplinen. 800m hatte ich unter 3 Minuten gelaufen.
Schlagball werfen war ich auch ganz gut immer. 30-40m. Später musste man Kugelstoßen. Da war nicht mehr ganz so gut drin.
Das waren auch die 3 Disziplinen welche ich immer genommen hatte. Damit habe ich immer gute Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2021)

Man sollte diesen Sommer mal schauen, was von den damalige  Werten übrig geblieben ist.
100 m Sprint (11,2)
Weitsprung (5,80)
1000 m Lauf (3:10)
Kugelstoßen (weiß nicht mehr)

Zumindest in der letzten Disziplin werde ich niemals besser gewesen sein. Für ne Ehrenurkunde reicht's aber grad bei den Disziplinen wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2021)

Ohgott Leichtathletik 
Da war ich echt ne Doppelnull. Das einzige was ich da gut konnte als Jugendlicher war Hochsprung (weil der Fosbury mir irgendwie liegt, ich recht groß bin und damals sehr dünn war), ich konnte fast 1,80 überspringen (habs aber leider nie geschafft, war immern cm zu wenig oder so).

Heute wär ich wahrscheinlich froh wenn ich die 1,60 irgendwie packe.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Mai 2021)

Mit 36 keine Probleme, das Rauchen hinter mir gelassen, 2 Fahrräder für Straße und Gelände angeschafft, Longboard für den Sommer und das "Skateboard-feeling" von früher.

Leichtathletik hab ich damals über paar Jahre im Verein trainiert. Rückblickend war das die beste Entscheidung überhaupt. Natürlich waren auch bei mir andere Hobbys viel weiter vorn, sei es Fußball oder Kampfsport zu der Zeit, das wäre viel cooler gewesen. Aber von der Leichtathletik zehre ich bis heute, gefühlt müsste ich bei meinem Lebensstil 30Kg schwerer sein. Aber muss ja nicht.

Glücklicherweise keinerlei Verletzungen die mich bei bestimmten Sportarten einschränken würden.  Wie älter werden fühlt sich das noch nicht an, hab noch größere Flausen im Kopf als früher und dazu mehr Möglichkeiten dem nachzugehen. Da hab ich die Zeit meiner Ausbildung mit größeren Einschränkungen in Erinnerung, sei es finanziell oder auch zeitlich.

Fazit: Älter werden macht mir nichts aus, was mich wirklich beunruhigt, sind die Veränderungen in meiner Umwelt, die ich seit meiner Kindheit beobachte.
Da hier einige in meiner Altersgruppe liegen, teile ich hier mal ein paar Videos, die ich auch grade erst entdeckt hab. Muss man auch gar nicht weiter kommentieren, wie ich finde. Die Bilder und Aufnahmen einfach wirken lassen.

Our Cities​Our Forests​Our Ocean​
Zur Erklärung weshalb ich das nach mehreren Überlegungen doch hier verlinke, mir nützt es nichts halbwegs fit und gesund älter zu werden, wenn mich dann eine Mondlandschaft erwartet. Wenn man sich aber die vergangenen 36 Jahre so ansieht, nunja, schwer dran zu glauben, dass es nicht so kommt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Man sollte diesen Sommer mal schauen, was von den damalige  Werten übrig geblieben ist.
> 100 m Sprint (11,2)
> Weitsprung (5,80)
> 1000 m Lauf (3:10)
> ...


Mit den Werten hättest du locker eine Ehrenurkunde bekommen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit den Werten hättest du locker eine Ehrenurkunde bekommen.


Die habe ich auch bekommen. Sport war das einzige Fach, wo ich meine "Hausaufgaben" freiwillig gemacht habe. 

Meine Abivorbereitung bestand auch nur aus Sport, wie auch die Examensvorbereitungen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Fazit: Älter werden macht mir nichts aus, was mich wirklich beunruhigt, sind die Veränderungen in meiner Umwelt, die ich seit meiner Kindheit beobachte.
> Da hier einige in meiner Altersgruppe liegen, teile ich hier mal ein paar Videos, die ich auch grade erst entdeckt hab. Muss man auch gar nicht weiter kommentieren, wie ich finde. Die Bilder und Aufnahmen einfach wirken lassen.
> 
> Our Cities​Our Forests​Our Ocean​
> Zur Erklärung weshalb ich das nach mehreren Überlegungen doch hier verlinke, mir nützt es nichts halbwegs fit und gesund älter zu werden, wenn mich dann eine Mondlandschaft erwartet. Wenn man sich aber die vergangenen 36 Jahre so ansieht, nunja, schwer dran zu glauben, dass es nicht so kommt.



Blöderweise kapieren auch die Grünen nicht, dass zum Klimaschutz weit mehr gehört als Abgase einzusparen. Der gigantische Flächenverbrauch ist das Hauptproblem. Trotzdem werden selbst hierzulande fleißig immer noch weiter neue Umgehungsstraßen und Gewerbegebiete aus dem Boden gestampft.
Falls das unsere junge FFF-Generation nicht in den Griff bekommt, muss man leider resigniert feststellen: Wenn im Amazonas der letzte Baum gefällt worden ist, werden es die Menschen schon merken, dass man Geld nicht einatmen kann. Dann ist es zwar zu spät— aber egal, die Dinosaurier vermisst heute auch niemand mehr. Der Planet kommt auch ohne uns klar. Ist dann halt so.

Zum Thema Leichtathletik: vielleicht hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich mit 16 auch schon um die 100 Kilo hatte 🤭 Inzwischen bin ich freilich längst drüber, deshalb auch das Mountainbike. Rauchen hab ich schon vor drei Jahren aufgegeben, ich vermisse es auch gar nicht mehr. 🙂




Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch bekommen. Sport war das einzige Fach, wo ich meine "Hausaufgaben" freiwillig gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei mir wäre ohne Sport der Abi-Schnitt garantiert um eine halbe Note besser ausgefallen Ich war nur im Schwimmen und im Fußball zufriedenstellend gut.


----------



## DerMega (15. Juli 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber von der Leichtathletik zehre ich bis heute, gefühlt müsste ich bei meinem Lebensstil 30Kg schwerer sein. Aber muss ja nicht.


Das liegt dann wohl eher an den guten Genen als an der Leichtathletik vor zig Jahren 
Ich hab 16 Jahre Volleyball gespielt. Athletischen Körperbau gehabt. Aufgehört und 2 Jahre später ausgesehen wie ein Schawmm 

Bin jetzt 38 und merke, dass der Körper langsamer wird was Muskelaufbau und Regeneration angeht. Aber trotzdem gehts da noch gut vorwärst. MAche 4-6 Mal die Woche Crossfit und das macht echt Bock. Nur die Knieleiden vom vollebyall merk ich jetzt halt wieder.
Ansonsten hat man ab Mitte 30 einfach so viel Zeit und Geld Sachen zu machen, das ist im Vergleich zu Mitte 20 schon sehr angenehm.
Bin heutzutage auf mehr Festivals und lokalen Technopartys als früher 
Klar, Haare werden grau aber das macht Männer doch nur interessanter oder wie war das? 

Was ich gemerkt hjabe ist die Reaktionsfähigkeit. Vor 15 Jahren hab ich massis Day of Defeat Classic gezockt und war gut. Mein Musklememory hat Sachen gemacht, die ich erst ne Sekunde später gerafft habe.Vor zwei Jahren hab ich mit Apex Legends angefangen. Mein Tracking iss sowas von Lahm und die Reaktionen gääääähn.
Aber isso. Mir machts trotzdem Spaß und ich mach das Beste draus.

Was mir auch auffällt: Ich dachte immer ich bin noch locker jung vom Kopf und komme mit allem mit. Aber wenn ich den Kids heutzutage so zuhöre .... so müssen wir für unsere Eltern damals gewesen sein


----------



## Eyren (15. Juli 2021)

Nun ich erlebe mit 38 grade meine zweite Jugend.

Ich bin sportlicher, schneller, stärker und habe eine bessere Regeneration. 

Mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, Sport angefangen und Ernährung umgestellt.

Also bei mir ist es alles besser als vor 20 Jahren. Da war ich schwach, fett und träge. Mein Tag bestand aus Schule/Lehre und danach zocken mit Cola und einer Bigbox blaue Gauloises.

Ernährung durfte nicht zu kurz kommen also noch mind. Eine Tüte Chips dazu.

Ich sehe im Alter momentan auch nur Vorteile. 

Weniger Arbeit bei mehr Geld.
Die nötige reife und Disziplin auch unangenehme Dinge durch zuziehen.
Geregeltes leben und somit weniger Stress/Ängste.

Ach und Haare hab ich seit meinem 23. Lebensjahr keine mehr also da stört auch nix.


----------



## compisucher (15. Juli 2021)

Bin 56 und meine Frau 60.
Wir fühlen uns beide aber wie 20   
Sport treiben wir aktiv keinen, aber bei Kindern und Enkelkindern und 5 Hunden haben wir auch so genug zu tun.
Alkohol wird praktisch "0" konsumiert,.
Rauchen in Maßen haben wir als böses Laster.
Gesunde Ernährung ist ein Thema bei uns.
Partyzeit ist vorbei, sind lieber für uns oder maximal im kleinen Freundeskreis unterwegs.
Grundsätzlich sind wir sind gelassener geworden und genießen das Leben.
Der aktuelle Job und Verdienst wird es mir ermöglichen, mit spätestens 60 in Rente zu gehen.
Im Moment erkenne ich nur Vorteile im älter werden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache dass es sehr sehr viele Menschen gibt, die nicht alt werden konnten/durften freue ich mich auf Alles was da noch kommt. Auch wenn ich hin und wieder zur Tube Voltaren Forte greife ...
Und schlägt der Arsch auch Falten, wir sind immer noch die Alten! In diesem Sinne, schönen Sonntag noch.
Ach so ja, ich rauche nicht und trinke nicht aber esse gern und leider auch zu oft zu viel ...


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ach so ja, ich rauche nicht und trinke nicht aber esse gern und leider auch zu oft zu viel ...


Rauchen tu ich leider noch. Sollte aber bald endlich mal aufhören.
Alkohol seit  2 1/2 Monaten keinen mehr. Da waren es auch nur 2-3 Gläschen Sekt am Geburtstag meiner Frau. 
Essen tu ich auch sehr gerne.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Rauchen tu ich leider noch. Sollte aber bald endlich mal aufhören.
> Alkohol seit  2 1/2 Monaten keinen mehr. Da waren es auch nur 2-3 Gläschen Sekt am Geburtstag meiner Frau.
> Essen tu ich auch sehr gerne.


Ich rauche nun seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr und trinke seit ca. 20 Jahren keinen Alkohol. Also in Gesellschaft kommt es evtl zweimal im Jahr vor das ich n Radler trinke aber auch das ist seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr vorgekommen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit dem entwöhnen vom leidigen Nikotin. Mein Tipp an dich wäre, lass es einfach sein, von jetzt auf gleich. Ohne reduzieren oder irgendwelche Hilfsmittel. Is schwer aber nach paar Wochen is es dann durch.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an dich wäre, lass es einfach sein, von jetzt auf gleich. Ohne reduzieren oder irgendwelche Hilfsmittel. Is schwer aber nach paar Wochen is es dann durch.


Ich hatte einmal 2010 für 6 Wochen aufgehört und ich glaube 2015 für 4 Wochen.
Leider beide Male wieder rückfällig geworden durch ne "fixe Idee".
Insgesamt rauche ich mitlerweile 30 Jahre. Habe auch schon COPD.  Das sollte eigentlich Warnung genug sein...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Insgesamt rauche ich mitlerweile 30 Jahre


Das ist eine lange Zeit. Ich hatte mal gehört, dass die Lungen eines Rauchers rund 20 Jahre brauchen zur Regeneration, bis sie nicht mehr von Nichtrauchern zu unterscheiden sind.
Sofern man in der Zeit natürlich nicht mehr raucht.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gehört, dass die Lungen eines Rauchers rund 20 Jahre brauchen zur Regeneration, bis sie nicht mehr von Nichtrauchern zu unterscheiden sind.
> Sofern man in der Zeit natürlich nicht mehr raucht.


Meines Wissens eher 10 Jahre. Aber bei COPD erholt sich nichts mehr groß. Da kann man höchstens noch den Verlauf verlangsamen wenn man aufhört.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine lange Zeit. Ich hatte mal gehört, dass die Lungen eines Rauchers rund 20 Jahre brauchen zur Regeneration, bis sie nicht mehr von Nichtrauchern zu unterscheiden sind.
> Sofern man in der Zeit natürlich nicht mehr raucht.


Dazu sollte man aber vor dem 35 Lebensjahr aufhören, da die Regeneration sonst mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Gibt aber auch verschiedene Studien dazu. 

@RyzA 
Mit COPD solltest du es wirklich sofort versuchen mit dem aufhören.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man aber vor dem 35 Lebensjahr aufhören, da die Regeneration sonst mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Gibt aber auch verschiedene Studien dazu.


Selbst wenn du mit 60 aufhörst, bringt das sicher noch was.
Klar ist natürlich, dass man mit sowas erst gar nicht anfangen sollte-
Letztens habe ich eine Statistik gelesen, in der stand, dass rund 20.000 Menschen pro Jahr an Feinstaub und dessen Folgen sterben.


----------



## seventyseven (12. September 2021)

28

ACG Arthrose Rechte Schulter
Karpaltunnelsyndrom beide Hände
3 sich abzeichnende Bandscheibenvorfälle
Nicht endender Stress durch Vollzeit Arbeit und Teilzeit Fortbildung

Einen Hund hätte man schon eingeschläfert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du mit 60 aufhörst, bringt das sicher noch was.
> Klar ist natürlich, dass man mit sowas erst gar nicht anfangen sollte-
> Letztens habe ich eine Statistik gelesen, in der stand, dass rund 20.000 Menschen pro Jahr an Feinstaub und dessen Folgen sterben.


Es bringt sicher immer etwas aufzuhören aber es ist auch selbsterklärend das man in jungen Jahren schneller regeneriert. Feinstaub ist natürlich auch ein Thema. Aber hier im eher ländlichen Raum wo ich wohne geht das noch so. In der Großstadt geht das sicher anders ab teilweise mit Partikeln in der Luft.









						Rauchstopp mit 35 zahlt sich aus
					

Zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: Raucher leben im Durchschnitt zehn Jahre weniger als Nichtraucher. Jetzt die gute: Wer das Rauchen vor dem 35. Lebensjahr aufgibt, kann wieder so gesund werden wie ein Nichtraucher und hat ungefähr die gleiche Lebenserwartung.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich rauche nun seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr und trinke seit ca. 20 Jahren keinen Alkohol. Also in Gesellschaft kommt es evtl zweimal im Jahr vor das ich n Radler trinke aber auch das ist seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr vorgekommen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit dem entwöhnen vom leidigen Nikotin. Mein Tipp an dich wäre, lass es einfach sein, von jetzt auf gleich. Ohne reduzieren oder irgendwelche Hilfsmittel. Is schwer aber nach paar Wochen is es dann durch.


Kann ich bestätigen, so hat das damals bei mir geklappt. Auf Schlag aufhören und einen kalten Entzug durchziehen. Das werden zwei bis drei harte Wochen und dann noch zwei bis drei zittrige Monate, aber danach fühlt es sich verdammt gut an.

Schokolade und ein Punchingball helfen enorm. Nun ja, bei mir zumindest.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Schokolade und ein Punchingball helfen enorm. Nun ja, bei mir zumindest.





Den hang zum Essen hatte ich leider schon vor dem Aufhören ... 

Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen, auf meine Halbglatze hatte ich mich mal gefreut aber das Haar ist noch voll, Etwas ergraut aber noch vollzählig.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum Thema zu kommen, auf meine Halbglatze hatte ich mich mal gefreut aber das Haar ist noch voll, Etwas ergraut aber noch vollzählig.


Sei doch froh. 

Wenn ich eine Halbglatze hätte, würde meine Haare komplett abrasieren. Alles andere sieht in meinen Augen suboptimal aus. Aber ich habe noch relativ volle Haare. Aber kurz. Vereinzelte Haare sind auch schon grau.


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. September 2021)

Das sollte ich wohl und insgeheim bin ich es auch, denn es gibt immer schlimmeres...


----------



## Eyren (13. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ich rauche nun seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr und trinke seit ca. 20 Jahren keinen Alkohol. Also in Gesellschaft kommt es evtl zweimal im Jahr vor das ich n Radler trinke aber auch das ist seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr vorgekommen. Ich drücke dir die Daumen mit dem entwöhnen vom leidigen Nikotin. Mein Tipp an dich wäre, lass es einfach sein, von jetzt auf gleich. Ohne reduzieren oder irgendwelche Hilfsmittel. Is schwer aber nach paar Wochen is es dann durch.


Das mit dem direkt aufhören stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Habe sooft versucht aufzuhören durch reduzierten Konsum das ging immer nach hinten los.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, so hat das damals bei mir geklappt. Auf Schlag aufhören und einen kalten Entzug durchziehen. Das werden zwei bis drei harte Wochen und dann noch zwei bis drei zittrige Monate, aber danach fühlt es sich verdammt gut an.
> 
> Schokolade und ein Punchingball helfen enorm. Nun ja, bei mir zumindest.


Interessant das du wirklich diese Entzugserscheinungen hattest.

Bei mir war es das ich so ca. um den 25/26 Dezember aufhören wollte. Hab dann meinen Tabak weg gelegt und nicht geraucht.

Das hielt ca. 4 Std danach hat meine Frau (hat selber noch nie geraucht, nicht einmal probiert als Jugendliche) mich gezwungen zu rauchen weil ich völlig durchgedreht habe.

Hab das Thema Nichtraucher dann auch quasi für mich selber gestrichen.

Am 02.01.16 stand ich dann auf der Terrasse mit meiner Kippe und alles war gut. Als ich fertig war hab ich meinen Tabak weggeworfen, mein Zippo in die Vitrine gestellt und nicht drüber gesprochen. Ich hatte wirklich null Probleme weder körperlich noch psychisch.

Ich glaub der größte Fehler ist das man aufhören möchte. Man macht sich selber Druck und denkt permanent darüber nach.

"Hey schon 1 Stunde geschafft."
"Wow schon 3 Stunden."
"Hoffentlich esse ich jetzt nicht mehr ohne Kippen."

Gibt dann halt Menschen wie Mahoy die das kompensieren und damit klar kommen. Oder wie ich die darunter zusammen Klappen und wieder rauchen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2021)

Es hängt sicher auch davon ab, wie häufig und wie viel man geraucht hat; dazu noch genetische Anlagen, die das Suchtverhalten beeinflussen. Manchen fällt es leichter als Anderen, aber eins ist immer gleich: Man muss wollen, aber trotzdem so entspannt angehen wie nur irgendwie möglich.

p.s.: Volles, wenn auch kurzgeschnittenes Haar und graue Strähnen lediglich im Bart. Meine Frau flucht, weil sie ein ganzes Stück jünger ist als sich, aber bereits mehr graue Strähnen bei sich entdeckt.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es hängt sicher auch davon ab, wie häufig und wie viel man geraucht hat; dazu noch genetische Anlagen, die das Suchtverhalten beeinflussen. Manchen fällt es leichter als Anderen, aber eins ist immer gleich: Man muss wollen, aber trotzdem so entspannt angehen wie nur irgendwie möglich.


Eben. Ich kenne auch welche die sind nur "Quartalsraucher". Oder rauchen nur auf nen Partyabend. Am nächsten Tag lassen sie es wieder sein. Das könnte ich nicht... bei mir ist es eher so wie es bei Harald Juhnke war: "Barfuß oder Lackschuh - alles oder nichts." Entweder ganz oder gar nicht.  


Mahoy schrieb:


> p.s.: Volles, wenn auch kurzgeschnittenes Haar und graue Strähnen lediglich im Bart. Meine Frau flucht, weil sie ein ganzes Stück jünger ist als sich, aber bereits mehr graue Strähnen bei sich entdeckt.


Ein Freund von mir war schon mit 30 komplett grau.


----------



## Pisaopfer (13. September 2021)

Als unsere Älteste 6 Jahre alt war hatte sie angefangen mich wegen dem Rauchen zu löchern. Und um alles weg zu wischen hatte ich dann zu ihr gesagt, "Ich kann jederzeit aufhören, wenn ich will!" Eines Tages hatte sie gehört wie ich wohl zu meiner Frau sagte das ich am liebsten aufhören wollte und na ja, wer ist schon gerne ein Märchenonkel vor den eigenen Kindern. 
In der Berufsschule hatte ich mal nen Kameraden der war mit 17 fast blank auf der Rübe ...


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Als unsere Älteste 6 Jahre alt war hatte sie angefangen mich wegen dem Rauchen zu löchern. Und um alles weg zu wischen hatte ich dann zu ihr gesagt, "Ich kann jederzeit aufhören, wenn ich will!" Eines Tages hatte sie gehört wie ich wohl zu meiner Frau sagte das ich am liebsten aufhören wollte und na ja, wer ist schon gerne ein Märchenonkel vor den eigenen Kindern.


War bei unseren Sohn (17) ähnlich. Zum Glück geht er nach meiner Frau und raucht nicht. Aber dennoch ist es vorbildlicher wenn man davon ablässt. Vor allem wenn man vorher erklärt hat, wie schädlich und unsinnig es eigentlich ist.   Aber vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt bald. Ich habe schon meinen Zigarettenkonsum  deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Krolgosh (13. September 2021)

Tja, das älter werden.... ich werd jetzt nächste Woche 35 und ich hab mich glaub ich noch nie besser gefühlt. Rauche nicht, trinke (fast) nicht und mach 4-5mal in der Woche Sport. 

Ich war zwar immer schon eher sportlich, aber das ich das nun so regelmäßig mache wie jetzt war nie der Fall. Geraucht hab ich mal mehr, mal weniger bis ich 25 war. Danach hab ich von jetzt auf gleich aufgehört und nicht wieder damit angefangen. Ich zähle mal die gelegentliche Pfeife die ich ab und zu rauche wenn wir draußen sitzen nicht mit dazu...   Die ist wirklich nur für den Genuss und nichts weiter.

Und die paar grauen Haare die ich mitlerweile hab, im Bart übrigens viel mehr als auf dem Kopf, machen mir auch nix aus.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2022)

So viel Kummer hier....hier für euch Kinder

33 bin ich da musste ich tatsächlich grade nachrechnen. Weil ich mir NIE gedanken übers Alter mache, und mein letzten Geburstag mit 10 gefeiert  ha...musste.
Macht euch keinen Kopf, wenn ich mir das halbe Leben gedanken mache wie alt ich bin und was alles weht tut, ist das doch verschwendung^^ Jedesmal wenn wieder was stark schmerzt denke ich ..WOZU JETZT ich hab keine Zeit
Ab zum 60 Jährigen Arzt von Altersbeschwerden reden. Der Sagt dann; Ja ja "alterchen" geht noch". Ab nach hause Hypochonder in den Schrank hängen, und dann schnell vergessen^^

Mir ist das Alter total egal nerven tun nur die wachsenden Verpflichtungen.
Und jetzt Muss ich bald um Noch jemand Kümmern

Mit 25 war ich bei 120kg bei 177cm, war zuvor bis so 22 wo ich meinen ersten Bandscheiben schei*ß hatte immer sehr gut gebaut viel Fully gefahren, kaum Fett überproportional Muskeln.
Hab dann gedacht F....uck bin ich Fett. Mache seit dem auch 4-5 mal die Woche. ne Stunde Training mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht. Und versuche wieder mehr zu Pedalieren. Hab jetzt seit 6,5 Jahren so 83-85KG und man sieht nur die letzte reihe Bauchmuskeln noch nicht da ist mein Kleiner Rettungsring. Für die nächste Bielblische Katastrophen Arche Noah-Flut.

Lebenslauf: Fals einer mich aus meiner Firma freikaufen will!
Ich laufe durch den Laden mache nervende Geräusche. Ärgere ständig Leute, mache dauernd Quatsch. Bin laut und Schnell, Schrill, Durchgeknallt. Ich bin anstrengend, aufdringlich, extrem wiederspenstig, bockig, extrem nah am Wasser gebaut, und sehr Tempramentvoll, Lächerlich-Ernst, Und Lese und LIEBE-Mangas, Comics, Schaue Animes und fiktives NaturDokus liebt er auch^^. Trinke kein Bier nur Whiskey war noch nie betrunken im Leben und Lese gerne Sophristik/Philosophie alla Sokrates,Platon,Aristoteles etc...

Und habe 0 Problem das jedem zu erzählen ders gar nich wissen will.<---Genau das bin ich!
--also noch etwas weiter weg von Ü30 als vermutet.


----------



## Micha0208 (8. Januar 2022)

Ich glaube immer noch an den Spruch "Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt"

Ich bin jetzt Mitte 40. Klar ist die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit etwas geringer wie mit 20...

Aber bei mir hängt es davon ab wie ich mich psychisch fühle und ob ich mit meinem Leben zufrieden bin...
Stimmt alles, fühle ich mich jung und gut. Läuft es mal nicht so gut, fühle ich mich steinalt 

So habe ich das aber schon mein ganzes Leben empfunden


----------



## gewicht (1. Februar 2022)

Ich bin fast Mitte 30, sehe aber optisch aus wie Mitte 20. Gute Gene Dank Mama, die sieht mit 70 aus wie 45. Von Alterung noch nicht viel zu sehen 😁

Allerdings bin ich seit 20 Jahren „Sport fixiert“, war lange Zeit im Bodybuilding unterwegs (ohne Mittelchen). Dann Knie verletzt (nicht beim Sport) fast 40 kg zugenommen, diese 40 kg aber wieder abgenommen.

Mir fällt auf, dass ich für den Muskelaufbau / Erhalt deutlich länger benötige als mit Anfang 20. Wurmt mich schon etwas. Bestwerte gehen so, habe eher Angst mich zu verletzen.

Ausdauer ist bei mir besser als früher. Ansonsten fühle ich mich irgendwie wie 20. Das mag aber auch an den Lebensumständen liegen. Prinzipiell mache ich den gleichen Quatsch wie vor 15 Jahren 😁


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2022)

Bin 37, volles Haar, eine graue Strähne, 1,87 m groß, 71kg schlank.
Weitgehend gesund trotz ungesunden Lebensstil.
Hab leicht zu hohen Blutdruck und mein Stoffwechsel scheint "zu gut" zu funktionieren. Das heißt ich kann fressen und saufen was ich will, ich nehme nicht zu.....und wenn ich durch Stress mal eine Mahlzeit verpasse, nehme ich auch nicht ab.

Sonst Abends ein, zwei Bier und übern Tag verteilt 10 Kippen. Am Wochenende gerne mehr.

Also rein körperlich ich das Alter gut zu mir, keine großen Probleme. 
Psychisch gibts auch keine Auffälligkeiten, von einem NICHT vorhandenen Kinderwunsch  abgesehen. Weiß aber nicht ob den jeder Mensch haben muss.

Blöd finde ich, dass man im Alter mehr Schicksalsschläge verkraften muss, sei es nun Todesfälle in der Familie (durch Alter) oder auch im Freundeskreis und Kollegenkreis.(Krankheit) Das war mit 17 oder 18 Jahren noch ganz weit weg, jetzt 20 Jahre später kommen die Einschläge schon näher.


----------

